# HELP: Autopilot V2 on MK6 GTI



## @Hart (Oct 2, 2012)

Installation is completed but compressor doesn't turn on and controller does. I have the V2 kit with a single 444c. Did some rewiring and all connections seem to be good. I thought maybe its a faulty compressor so I unmounted and directly connected it to the battery and it powers on.. All I could think of now is bad ECU. Might have to call up BagRiders if that's the case and request for an exchange. I'm really hoping that's not the route I have to take, don't wanna be carless for a week.

Any suggestions on what I should check or letting me know what needs to be done? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

you installed the 30 amp fuse into that fuse holder correct?
just want to make sure because it comes separately.
if all good then try sourcing bosch style 40 amp relay and swap it out with the airlift one.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Have you tried putting your main power wire to the +terminal directly instead of off that auxiliary terminal? Its prob fine as long as its constant power, but its close enough to the battery already so its a quick test.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

blue bags said:


> Have you tried putting your main power wire to the +terminal directly instead of off that auxiliary terminal? Its prob fine as long as its constant power, but its close enough to the battery already so its a quick test.


^^^ I would recommend this as well. When you start the car does the display stay on through the entire ignition cycle?


----------



## @Hart (Oct 2, 2012)

Got everything solved guys! I forgot the 30a fuse in the fuse holder which I could've sworn I did *FACEPALM thanks! How dumb did I feel..


----------

